# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Reel ekonomi inliyor, bankalar gülüyor

## bozok

*Krizde reel ekonomi inliyor, bankalar gülüyor* 


*Güngör Uras* 
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*10 Ağustos 2009*



*Reel sektör yerlerde sürünürken, banka karlarının sürekli artması, ekonomi için sağlık işareti değil*

Bankalar kriz döneminde Merkez Bankası’nın faiz indirimini değerlendirdi. Mevduat faizlerini yüzde 10’un altına indirdi. Buna karşılık kredi faizlerini yüzde 20’nin üzerinde tutmaya devam etti. Sonuçta faiz giderleri büyük ölçüde düşerken, faiz gelirleri azalmadı. Faiz kazançları arttı.



2009’un ilk 6 ayında:

- Bankaların faiz geliri 44 milyar lira. Faiz giderleri 24 milyar lira. Net faiz kazançları 20 milyar lira.

- Bankalar bu faiz kazancından batık krediler için 5 milyar lira karşılık ayırdılar. Diğer zararlar ve vergi karşılığı çıktıkdan sonra 6 ayda net 11 milyar lira kar açıkladılar. Geçen yılın ilk 6 ayında net karları 8 milyar lira idi. 


*Kar sağlık işaretidir*
BDDK, bankaların kriz dönemindeki bu büyük karlarının nedenini şöyle açıklıyor:

- Geçen yılın aynı dönemine göre bu yılın ilk 6 ayında bankaların mevduata ödedikleri faiz sadece yüzde 2.4 (473 milyon lira) artarken kredilerden aldıkları faiz yüzde 17.4 (4.175 milyon lira) arttı.

- Bono ve tahvillerden gelen faiz gelirleri yüzde 13.3 (1.752 milyon lira) büyüdü.

- Bankalar sermaye piyasası (borsa) işlemlerinden ilk 6 ayda 1.681 milyon lira kar etti.

Her müessese için daha çok kar etmek esastır. Kar, sağlık işaretidir. 

Bankalar önemlidir. Bankaların yaşaması ve güçlü olması gereklidir. üünkü bankalar yatırıma ve üretime kaynak sağlayan kuruluşlardır. Bankalar kaynak sağlamaz ise reel ekonomi ayakta kalamaz.

Bütün bunlar güzel ve doğru da... Reel sektör inim inim inler, yerlerde sürünürken acaba bankaların karlarını devamlı olarak artırmaları ekonomiye ne iyilik getirir? Bunu tartışmak gerekmez mi?



*Mevduat artışı iyi, ama...*


**

Kriz döneminde, hele hele ekonomik faaliyetin durduğu, geniş kesimin gelirlerinin düştüğü dönemde bankalardaki mevduatın erimesi beklenir.

- Bizde böyle bir şey olmadı. Tersine mevduat arttı.

- Kriz döneminde bankaların kredileri geri çağırdığı oldu. Ama toplam banka kredilerinde daralma görülmüyor. 

- Bankalardaki toplam mevduat Haziran 2009 sonunda, bir yıl önceye göre 61 milyar lira, yılbaşına göre 13 milyar lira arttı.

- Bankaların toplam kredilerinde aynı dönemde, bir yıl önceye göre 25 milyar lira, yılbaşına göre 700 milyon lira artış var.

- Haziran 2008’de 100 lira mevduatın 87 lirası krediye dönüşüyordu. 

Haziran 2009’da bu rakam 82 lira oldu. 

*Kartta batık yüzde 9.7, KOBİ’lerde yüzde 6.6*
Bankaların en sorunlu müşterileri kredi kartı kullananlar ile KOBİ’ler. Haziran sonunda bankaların takipteki alacakları (batık kredileri) 18.7 milyar lira oldu. Batık kredilerin toplam kredilere oranı yüzde 4.9. 
Ancak batık oranı her kredi türünde farklı. Kredi kartlarında bu oran yüzde 9.7 iken, ihtiyaç kredilerinde yüzde 3.6. Bankalar, KOBİ kredilerini azaltıyor. KOBİ’ler bundan şikayetçi. Ama batık krediler bankaların KOBİ’lere neden kredi vermek istemediğini açıklıyor. Normal kurumsal/ticari kredilerde batık oranı haziranda yüzde 3.7’ye, KOBİ kredilerinde ise batık oranı yüzde 6.6’ya çıktı.

*KOBİ kredileri yüzde 10 azaldı*
KOBİ’ler erken çağırmadan ve de bankaların kredi vermemelerinden yakınıyor. Rakamlar haklı olduklarını gösteriyor. Eylül 2008’den bu yana toplam kredi rakamında fazla bir değişiklik olmadı. Eylülde 361 milyar lira olan toplam krediler 7 milyar lira artarak 368 milyar lira oldu. Ama bu 9 aylık dönemde KOBİ kredileri yüzde 10 geriledi. 

Kurumsal krediler yüzde 8.6 artırıldı. Tüketici kredilerinde, kart borçlarında artış var. Taşıt kredisi kullanımı geriledi. İhtiyaç kredisi ve konut kredisi talebi durmuş. Veya bankalar bu kredileri durdurmuş.

*Bankalar bono ve tahvil talep edecek*
Bankaların Hazine bonosu ve tahvile yatırdıkları para 2009 Haziran sonunda 221 milyar liraya ulaştı. Aynı tarihte tüm kredilerin toplamının 368 milyar lira olduğu dikkate alınır ise banka kaynaklarından Hazine’ye giden paranın büyüklüğü ortaya çıkar.

Bütçe açığını bankaların kapattığı görülüyor. 2009’un ilk 6 ayında bono ve tahvile giden paradaki artış 27 milyar lira. Bu yıl bütçe açığı 50 milyar lira olarak tahmin edildiğine göre bankalar yıl sonuna kadar bono ve tahvil alımını sürdürecek demektir. Bono ve tahvil bankalar için hem kazançlı bir yatırım hem de güvenli bir yatırım.

...

----------

